# Itchy dog



## SaffronTea (Jun 4, 2013)

I took Lakoda to the groomers to double check, and he doesn't have fleas, but he scratches a lot, and bites at his legs.

He seems to be really itchy... we only take him to the groomer about once a month, and they are using an oatmeal shampoo on him which sure did make him softer...

What else can I do?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I would ensure that it isn't a food or environmental allergy. Try a limited diet to figure out if he reacts to certain ingredients. Stop using scented detergents, etc. Talk to your vet from there once you figure out what might be causing it. 

Food and environmental allergies are very common in German Shepherds. XD Mine suffers from both, unfortunately.


----------



## SaffronTea (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you, DJEtzel! I've been trying your suggestions, and it seems to not be an allergy... we're trying benedryl, we changed his food... he's still itchy


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

SaffronTea said:


> Thank you, DJEtzel! I've been trying your suggestions, and it seems to not be an allergy... we're trying benedryl, we changed his food... he's still itchy


You've changed his food (maybe multiple times?) since that post? 

You need to do a gradual food change, and wait up to 6 weeks between protein/grain changes to see a complete difference and tell what food could be causing what. I would post on the other board you're on... a lot of people have experience there with allergies in GSDs and have TONS of resources for you.


----------



## SaffronTea (Jun 4, 2013)

DJEtzel, I'll take your advice! The German Shepherd board I am on! Thank you for the advice! I appreciate it!


----------



## AustralianShepherdOwner (Dec 24, 2013)

Could be the weather. My dog has been itchy since I got her, and I noticed she has a lot of dandruff (she's mostly black so the white dandruff shows pretty well). Just like humans, they can get dry skin in the winter. I might check out Petco to see if they sell something for itchy fur.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

A lot of dogs are itchy this time of year. The weather is super dry, and if the dog is in the house, the heater makes it worse. Both me and my dogs are all dried out. Coconut oil in their food, and a good quality DOG conditioner has really helped them.


----------



## SaffronTea (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks! I'm going to invest in some conditioner. I live in Phoenix, AZ, so we don't use the heater, just blankets and sweaters to save on money, but the weather IS rather dry...


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

My dog is itchy a lot too. Since we got a humidifier it is a little better but still is itchy. Only have it in our room and of course he isn't there all day but it does help for us at least


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

Yep I have a GSD and battle the same issue and I'm a groomer. I find it's usually the diet, but some dogs will get dry skin in the winter just like people do..and it can be seasonal.

Also..ditch the oatmeal shampoos. I'm convinced they dry out skin even worse and they don't clean very well. If the salon you visit has a coal tar shampoo or tea tree alternative use that, otherwise just a good pet quality one will work much better than oatmeal. At least, that's my opinion and every groomer will say different but from my experience washing Pandora regularly the oatmeal is awful on her skin.

If they condition that's also a plus and will make the coat soft and also help release undercoat if they blow the dog out properly. Good luck! GSDs are known for the skin/coat issues but it can usually be maintained by a good diet.


----------



## SaffronTea (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you so much, RunsWithDogs!

He's eating Blue Buffalo Primal and Merrick dog food right now, we're trying to give him the best.


----------



## DogLover5927 (Jan 8, 2014)

Tell your vet and ask for shampoo recommendations. Usually Oatmeal shampoo helps, we use it a lot at the private grooming salon that I work at for itchy dogs that don't have fleas. Yeah but since that's not working just ask your vet.


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

Have you tried a skin scrape for mites etc?


----------

